# Staurogyne Repens problem



## Dahlyvh (Apr 23, 2013)

Hi all. I use S. Repens to carpet my 150 gallon discus tank. In the past, I've and no problems growing a lush, thick carpet. Recently, it seems to be dying off and thinning out. I've had some algae problems too, but I'm close to getting that under control with increased water changes, Co2 increase and decreased photo period.

I'd like some suggestions on what I need to fix, or what I'm doing wrong to cause the S. Repens to look the way they do. Is it something as simple as adding a bunch of root tabs? I'll post photos below and also my tank specifics:




























Tank Specifics:

150 gallon (28" high)

Pressurized CO2. Using a Aqua Medic Reactor 

Lighting - 4 36" Finnex Ray2's (2 rows of 72") - on for 3 hours in the morning and 3 hours in the evening. Pressurized Co2 comes on at the same time as the lights 

Substrate - Eco Complete

Ferts - dosing EI Method

Let me know if you need any further specifics, etc


----------



## roadmaster (Nov 5, 2009)

Might would place CO2 on separate timer to come on one hour before lights ,so that water contains plenty of CO2 at beginning of lighting period = plenty for plants.
Would try and ensure that there is plenty of circulation throughout all areas of the tank via spray bar placement and or powerheads (no competing or cross flow)s.


----------



## hammor (Dec 2, 2014)

Do you have any snail in the tank that might be biting the leaves?


----------



## Xiaozhuang (Feb 15, 2012)

If its a sudden die-off when previously it was growing well, and you didn't change parameters much, it may be part of the staurogyne melt syndrome discussed in some of the older threads. From the old network of stems I think its what happening in your case, if so, waiting it out would work; new leaves will eventually sprout from the bare stems.


----------



## Powerclown (Aug 17, 2014)

No worries,if the stems are ok the leaves will grow back...


----------



## Zapins (Jan 7, 2006)

I agree with Xiao, probably staurogyne melt. The exact causes are unknown.

What did you do to get rid of the algae? Any chemical treatments?


----------



## Ottoblock (Nov 5, 2013)

Zapins said:


> I agree with Xiao, probably staurogyne melt. The exact causes are unknown


Drat. I guess throwing out my stems a year ago was the wrong call. 

Live and learn I suppose.


----------



## lamiskool (Jul 1, 2011)

ha so I wasnt the only person to have this happen too...just glad it hasnt happened to me again


----------



## brooksie321 (Jul 19, 2014)

I just went through this. It's starting to make a comeback after a 2 month melt off..


----------

